# MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The Michigan Youth Hunt is History --A Very big Thank You goes to the Host And Hostess *Mr and Mrs * *Bob Patrick of Rare Earth Predator Calls and Their sponsors what a great event they put on----Many Many Prizes for the kids all went home WINNERS---Many beautiful hand calls-some e-calls--Air rifles --- 223 Ruger youth Rifle, 20 ga pump shotgun ---the list goes on and on--------- My young friend Hunter Whitaker [15 ] won the Special Prize a 22-250 Ruger rifle a full set of Rare Earth Calls Plus door prizes that included a Ruger Air rifle more calls and other hunting goodies----What a Great week-end for all---------Thanks again Bob and Marva for doing this for the Kids------------------Skip----------Oh a few pic's ---The first one are the Host and Hostess*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A lot of happy kids there, it will be a while before Hunter stops smiling, thanks for sharing Skip.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good going, Bob. And, thanks for the post, SB.

Didn't hear about the event this year in advance.

I'd like to contribute but need a heads-up.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's awesome. Good work on introducing the kids to the great world of hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GUY'S ---------SHOULD GET SOMETHING GOING LIKE THIS IN YOUR AREA ---TOLD UTAH HAS ONE--SURE FUN TO GO TO-----------sb*


----------

